# Gaggia Classic Decompression Duct Problems



## fishingcat (Sep 28, 2013)

I impulse bought a new (damaged box) Gaggia Classic from eBay for £80 this week. It arrived this morning and seemed to go through the setup nicely except for one thing: the decompression duct doesn't fit.

The steel tube which the manual instructs the user to "push up" to fit simply does not stay in position. Inserting it into the nut on the machine meets with no resistance until it hits a hard surface. Upon letting go it immediately falls straight out. From what I can tell the external pipe is supposed to lock into an internal valve by friction (number 38 in this diagram) but this does not occur. The valve is clearly present and in the correct position (this is visible when the machine is opened, and from below when looking up the decompression duct port).

My conclusion is that the supplied external decompression duct is poorly machined and therefore does not fit. I'm obviously reluctant to return the device in its entirety since that will require me to pay for postage and pass up on this otherwise excellent bargain.

Is it possible to order a replacement duct?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

fishingcat said:


> I impulse bought a new (damaged box) Gaggia Classic from eBay for £80 this week. It arrived this morning and seemed to go through the setup nicely except for one thing: the decompression duct doesn't fit.
> 
> The steel tube which the manual instructs the user to "push up" to fit simply does not stay in position. Inserting it into the nut on the machine meets with no resistance until it hits a hard surface. Upon letting go it immediately falls straight out. From what I can tell the external pipe is supposed to lock into an internal valve by friction (number 38 in this diagram) but this does not occur. The valve is clearly present and in the correct position (this is visible when the machine is opened, and from below when looking up the decompression duct port).
> 
> ...


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAGGIA-CLASSIC-DECOMPRESSION-PIPE-ALSO-FOR-PAROS-AND-TEBE/400578713129?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D17533%26meid%3D1606493793581105883%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D8148%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D400555770661%26

Here.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I have no idea if this would work but why not try wrapping some of that plumbers tape stuff (can you tell in not a plumber!?!) around the end to see if it will hold in place? It might work as an interim measure.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

c_squared said:


> I have no idea if this would work but why not try wrapping some of that plumbers tape stuff (can you tell in not a plumber!?!) around the end to see if it will hold in place? It might work as an interim measure.


Any tape would do.

I have insulating tape wrapped around my hopper to stop it spinning when I grind.


----------



## fishingcat (Sep 28, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAGGIA-CLASSIC-DECOMPRESSION-PIPE-ALSO-FOR-PAROS-AND-TEBE/400578713129?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D17533%26meid%3D1606493793581105883%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D8148%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D400555770661%26
> 
> Here.


Thanks, I'll probably get that.

It now occurs to me that the internal valve may be the incorrectly machined part instead of the duct though, in which case I'm rather fucked.


----------



## fishingcat (Sep 28, 2013)

c_squared said:


> I have no idea if this would work but why not try wrapping some of that plumbers tape stuff (can you tell in not a plumber!?!) around the end to see if it will hold in place? It might work as an interim measure.


I did consider it, but I'd have to reapply the tape every time I removed the tank. I'm not sure how well tape would deal with the heat produced when brewing either.

I am considering getting a length of flexible plastic tubing to fit over the external nut though. Regardless of machining problems that would do nicely provided I can secure it properly.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

fishingcat said:


> Thanks, I'll probably get that.
> 
> It now occurs to me that the internal valve may be the incorrectly machined part instead of the duct though, in which case I'm rather fucked.


Its not a valve.

The valve is connected to the boiler directly, the valve is then connected to some black silicone tubing with a combination of friction and a clamp and the tubing is bolted onto the case.

The decompression pipe fits into the bolt which connects the tubing to the case.

I don't know how to replace it because I have never needed too, but it should be pretty simple.

I think the best thing though, in that situation is to just use tape.

80£ for a new classic is incredible really. Mine cost £100 and its second hand.

Where are you from?


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

fishingcat said:


> I did consider it, but I'd have to reapply the tape every time I removed the tank. I'm not sure how well tape would deal with the heat produced when brewing either.
> 
> I am considering getting a length of flexible plastic tubing to fit over the external nut though. Regardless of machining problems that would do nicely provided I can secure it properly.


Plumbers tape would handle the heat no problem...although, let me remind you, I'm no plumber! I doubt you'd have to reapply each time you remove the tank, there really isn't a lot of friction holding the pipe in place. £8ish for a new pipe or a couple of quid to see if it would work, I know what I'd be doing first.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

c_squared said:


> Plumbers tape would handle the heat no problem...although, let me remind you, I'm no plumber! I doubt you'd have to reapply each time you remove the tank, there really isn't a lot of friction holding the pipe in place. £8ish for a new pipe or a couple of quid to see if it would work, I know what I'd be doing first.


While I was playing around with the idea of a preheat I used plumbers tape on the actual boiler inlet threads, and it handled the heat no problem.

Plumbers tape sticks to things using friction and a light static charge, so I imagine it will stay on your pipe quite easily anyway.


----------



## fishingcat (Sep 28, 2013)

I've conclusively isolated the problem!

I took the external duct down to my fantastic local kitchens shop (in Bath) where they let me see how it fit on one of the demo models. It went in just fine, so they took the external nut off to reveal a small rubber washer at the far end. It turns out that my machine simply never had one, which was the cause of all my problems.

Now it's just a matter of sourcing a replacement, which shouldn't be too difficult since the shop also gave me the phone number for Philips, who distribute these machines.

Thank you for all your advice!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

fishingcat said:


> I've conclusively isolated the problem!
> 
> I took the external duct down to my fantastic local kitchens shop (in Bath) where they let me see how it fit on one of the demo models. It went in just fine, so they took the external nut off to reveal a small rubber washer at the far end. It turns out that my machine simply never had one, which was the cause of all my problems.
> 
> ...


Couldn't you just "borrow" it from the display unit?


----------



## fishingcat (Sep 28, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Couldn't you just "borrow" it from the display unit?


I'm pretty sure the display units are for sale too, and it feels like a dick move considering how helpful they were. They offered to see if they could get the part in for me if I didn't have luck with the number they gave me anyway.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

fishingcat said:


> I'm pretty sure the display units are for sale too, and it feels like a dick move considering how helpful they were. They offered to see if they could get the part in for me if I didn't have luck with the number they gave me anyway.


I don't mean steal it, but you could have tried to buy the part from the display model or something.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Kyle548 said:


> I don't mean steal it, but you could have tried to buy the part from the display model or something.


could be simply that the red o ring is missing

mark


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just the "o" ring missing surely


----------

